# Tear stains



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di got her tear ducts flushed today and my vet told me to use just Peroxide on her stains. He said that it works really well...I am guessing from everything I have read here that this isn't a good thing...I brought her home and washed her stains with Show-off then used Ice on Ice...I didn't want to use just peroxide unless I was told by people who know that it is okay....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Di got her tear ducts flushed today and my vet told me to use just Peroxide on her stains. He said that it works really well...I am guessing from everything I have read here that this isn't a good thing...I brought her home and washed her stains with Show-off then used Ice on Ice...I didn't want to use just peroxide unless I was told by people who know that it is okay....[/B]



Huh, well maybe we have the wrong impression of peroxide because when Mikey had his eye surgery they told me to wash his face with peroxide, no where in the area of where the surgery was done. It was for cleaning the blood off his face. I don't know if that was because of the surgery or if it's just a standard washing solution.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

When we got Sir Micro our Vet suggested to wash his stains with 1 part water and 2 parts peroxide. We did this for about 3 months with very little change, henceforth we went on the big hunt for something better.

GOOD luck!
Melanie


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> When we got Sir Micro our Vet suggested to wash his stains with 1 part water and 2 parts peroxide. We did this for about 3 months with very little change, henceforth we went on the big hunt for something better.
> 
> GOOD luck!
> Melanie[/B]


And what have you found to work the best???


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Why is it some malts stain and others don't? Nemo was staining for very little and then it went away, but it was very little never alot..If you rule out a medical problem like an ear infection or so on, then why do they still stain??


Just Wondering!
Andrea~


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220972
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm well maybe we do 3 different vets have said to use it...one mixed with water and without success but never the less told to use it....But then they might only be concerned with stains and not with how dry it might make the hair...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

when mas was younger, i used just straight hydrogen peroxide (the kind you get at the drugstore in the brown bottle) on his stains. it worked pretty well for a while. then he stopped staining as much when he quit teething. it's strange, somedays he does a little bit, some days he doesn't (PICTURE DAY! LOL!). now i just rinse his stained area with collyrium and it just about completely eliminates it!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

When using peroxide (mixed with water), you have to be careful not to get it in the eyes but I am sure you know that already. It can also be very drying and you need to condition condition condition! I had some success with peroxide but I gave up on it a while ago. I am lucky that my kids don't stain much.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has tear stains. My breeder suggested putting on corn starch to bleach the tear stains. It works just okay. I might get some peroxide and try that. I just hope that once Tango gets a little older he won't have tear stains. I hate that he has tear stains.







I wish the hair around his eyes was just white!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Tango has tear stains. My breeder suggested putting on corn starch to bleach the tear stains. It works just okay. I might get some peroxide and try that. I just hope that once Tango gets a little older he won't have tear stains. I hate that he has tear stains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes, but he is just adorable and fluffy white..

Andrea~


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> Tango has tear stains. My breeder suggested putting on corn starch to bleach the tear stains. It works just okay. I might get some peroxide and try that. I just hope that once Tango gets a little older he won't have tear stains. I hate that he has tear stains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Julie,

I have tear stain problems as well and have tried just about everything long enough to see if it works. On mine nothing thus far. I havent tried the Peroxide in the brown bottle yet. I just started with the Bio-Groom Cover Up, I figure it may not get rid of it but if it just keeps more from occurring I will continue to use it. If I come across anything I will let you know. A few questions for you, your pup is teething right? Mine is about the same age is yours, when is your pups Birthday? Circe's is Jan 7,2006. I bet it will get better after they are finished cutting teeth. One more question, on your Ticker how did you get it to register the days or the weeks. Mine only states the 6 mo. but she is actually 6 mo. and 5 days, how can I get it to read that way rather than the month only? If you have questions on tear stain products I am the one to ask. However, each pup is so different. Some of the stuff I used works for others but none of it worked for me.

Hope this helps. If you find the miracle potion let me know


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Be careful with bleach or peroxide...it makes the hair more porous....and the stains will set in that much more.







I find washing Krista's stain area with shampoo (hers is between the eyes not down the moustache/face) daily the best answer for us. It keeps the bacteria to a minimum....and the bacteria is what turns the hair pinkish. Bella has no stain and I wish Krista did not either...but am glad at least it is only a little bit. Staining doesn't make me love her any less but it is annoying.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I've used peroxide. It does work. It didn't get rid of the stain totally, but it lightened it a lot. It was light pink instead of dark red. I ran out and have been trying fresh eyes by Baucsh & Lomb. It works pretty well too. I think the peroxide is OK as long as you don't get in their eyes. I use a small soft toothbrush dipped in peroxide and brush through the stain. I did find it dried his hair a litle though.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

My vet also told me to use drug store peroxide on Riley's tear stains. He took a cotton ball soaked in peroxide and showed me how to clean under his eyes, then another cotton ball to dry it. He told me to use do it once in the morning and once at night. I did so faithfully for 2 months, never connecting the peroxide use with the hair there being brittle and cracking off. I called my vet and told him what I read here about needing to condition the heck out of hair that peroxide was used on and he was thankful for that information, said he'd add that to his recommendations from now on.

Poor Riley's little face, between that fiasco and my husband "trimming" his moutaches and beard to even them out and ending up looking like I poodle face (in hindsight, that was rather funny) it's a wonder he even looks like a maltese. But as you all said, it doesn't stop us from loving them will all our hearts.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am too afraid to use anything chemical on Scooby's face and mustache simply because he licks everything I put near his face







I try to wash him around the beard and face with shampoo and his tongue is going all over the place trying to lick it up







This worries me that he will get sick so I just wash his face with warm water and a wash cloth each day. I am sure he just loves the taste of shampoo because of how he tries to lick it all off even in his bath. He isn't really too bad with staining so I guess the daily wash is helping


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Di got her tear ducts flushed today and my vet told me to use just Peroxide on her stains. He said that it works really well...I am guessing from everything I have read here that this isn't a good thing...I brought her home and washed her stains with Show-off then used Ice on Ice...I didn't want to use just peroxide unless I was told by people who know that it is okay....[/B]



When I first got Chulita she had some tear stains. I already knew that it would be from any stress that she may have had due to her flight, adjusting to her new enviorment and most importantly TEETHING. I had not yet discovered SM and so someone told me to use the peroxide. So I went to the drug store and got the brown bottle of peroxide and some cotton balls. I tried it for just a few days but gave up. It helped VERY LITTLE and I DID NOT LIKE how hard it make the hair around her eyes. Next I tried Eye Envy. Which only lighten the stain to pinkish color. I didn't want to give her anything orally because of her age at the time (2 months) and I kept saying to myself she was still teething. I kept up with the Eye Envy, cleaning around her eyes and trying to keep them dry as much as possible. Around 5-6 months old I finally had enough and started her on Angels Glow. After only 1 week I started to see slight improvements, by the time she was on it 1 month her face was completely white. I never had to give it to her again. In my opinion that stuff TRULY, TRULY works. Alot of memebers have had the same results.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We also used Angel's Glow for tear staining. I haven't given it in months and months but if the staining does come back, usually a couple of days on AG is all it takes. I do use Fresh Eyes to wash her eye area every day. I find it helps to rinse out the gunk and hairs that get in there. I also notice that the cotton balls turn a very slight pink color and when her face dries, it is crystal clear. So I guess it pick up and rinses out whatever may be brewing in there. I did try the peroxide solution for a bit, but it is very drying.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> We also used Angel's Glow for tear staining. I haven't given it in months and months but if the staining does come back, usually a couple of days on AG is all it takes. I do use Fresh Eyes to wash her eye area every day. I find it helps to rinse out the gunk and hairs that get in there. I also notice that the cotton balls turn a very slight pink color and when her face dries, it is crystal clear. So I guess it pick up and rinses out whatever may be brewing in there. I did try the peroxide solution for a bit, but it is very drying.[/B]


When you say that the cotton balls turn a very slight pink color, does that mean you put the Fresh Eyes on the cotton ball, or do you put the Fresh Eyes directly into her eyes and then use the cotton ball to kind of dry the area? Also, do you find the Fresh Eyes to be drying to the hair at all?
Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for you comments...I started Di back on Angel glow yesterday because when I got her tear ducts flushed I also got her baby teeth pulled and at her age I think she is done teething...I went ahead and started using the peroxide today just to help lighten the real dark staining that she has so when it starts to lighten some I will quit using it...Now I have 3 leave in conditioners which one or ones should I use after the peroxide....Ice on Ice, Pet Silk, Pantene Smooth Start, Dove Smooth and Soft I also have another one but I can't find it right now I am thinking that it is Bio Groom but not sure...I also haveSilk Spirits....How should I do it so that it is best for the hair...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If we're talking actual tear stain removal (not the cure but removal pre-existing stains)
try 1 tbsp milk of magnesia, 1 tblsp hyrodegen peroxide (medicinal) and mix in corn
starch to make a paste. Apply mixture to the stained areas and leave on overnight.
Wash out in the morning. You may need to repeat for a couple days. Then, condition
the hair as peroxide is drying.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> If we're talking actual tear stain removal (not the cure but removal pre-existing stains)
> try 1 tbsp milk of magnesia, 1 tblsp hyrodegen peroxide (medicinal) and mix in corn
> starch to make a paste. Apply mixture to the stained areas and leave on overnight.
> Wash out in the morning. You may need to repeat for a couple days. Then, condition
> the hair as peroxide is drying.[/B]



I have used that mix on her before but she really really hates it so I wanted something that might be a little easier on her...And yes I am talking about removing pre-existing stains...When I got her ducts flushed the vet said they were fine no blockage or anything wrong with them so I am guessing that the staining is due to teething....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think what the vet was saying is that the peroxide will kill the bacteria.....not remove the stains. The wet hair under the eye is causing bacteria to grow and that is causing the staining. About all peroxide will do to stains is turn them orange.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Angels Eyes is the only thing that did what it claimed it would do.

Please let us know how it goes with your darling.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

This has little to do with peroxide, but a good bit to do with tear stains an how I got rid of them....

Hubby and I got a Pur water filter for the kitchen sink. So we purify the water they get and the staining on Boom is GONE.. Tig still has a lil. 

Its pathetic, they're really the only ones that use the filtered water...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221216
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saturate a cotton ball w/Fresh Eyes and wipe it across her lid and by the bridge of her nose to remove debris. I then use a dry cotton ball to wipe up the liquid. It is on that "dry" wipe that the cotton ball will turn a pinkish color. I think the FE must dilute whatever is stuck to her hair and it wipes off. I also use pure cotton balls and not cosmetic puffs which are made of synthetic fibers. I do not think FE is drying at all, but I do spray coat conditioner onto yet another cotton ball and I wipe that across her hairs. I don't like to spray the conditioner into her face, I do it this way instead.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Be very careful with the peroxide. It can damage eyes and will make the hair brittle. I have found a product that works pretty well but it is sold only on another site. You will have to do your own research for this product because I will not become involved in any dispute involving two wonderful sites.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> Be very careful with the peroxide. It can damage eyes and will make the hair brittle. I have found a product that works pretty well but it is sold only on another site. You will have to do your own research for this product because I will not become involved in any dispute involving two wonderful sites.
> 
> Deborah and Rylee[/B]


I am sure I know what product you are talking about and I have thought about ordering it there but when I have ask there what people thought of it I was afraid they would simply not post anything that was said bad about it so I haven't ordered it.


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

hey, muffie gets pretty bad tear stains as well. the vet recommended that after we wash her, just to dab the end of the towel in clean water and wipe the area around her eyes. surprisingly its been working really well, so can i suggest maybe giving that a try?? and im not terribly sure about peroxide, i know i certainly wouldn't be using it, but in the end, its all up to you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am very pleased with this product. I should be using it everyday but as usual life gets in the way. One of the things I like is that it will not harm your dog's eyes if the formula gets into the eye.

I am a very honest person and if I were not happy with a product I would say so. I have also had Rylee on Tylan but this seems to work as well.

Deborah and Rylee


----------

